# Supplements??



## Titus B. (Jun 14, 2010)

My 8 month old boy is currently on Royal Canin German Shepherd puppy food, and after research on this site I will be switching him to Orijen large breed puppy. The breeder suggested 2 supplements - Prevention Plus and NuJoint Plus, which I have been giving every day. Does anyone have experience with these supplements? Should I discontinue giving him these once the switchover to the better food?

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Timlin (Jun 14, 2010)

I would say you shouldn't have to give him the supplement each day once u switchover to the better food, though it would still be good to give it to him now and then the new food should take care of everything. orijen is a very good brand, another brand i recommend is blue buffalo.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

It would be my opinion that no matter what you feed, brand or formula, a complete supplement for general health with digestive enzymes, ingredients for better skin and coat would be very helpful. Animal Naturals Show Stopper and Joint Strong would be my choice. It's the best supplement I have found so far. Here is a link for more info. 
Dog Health Supplements, Dog Nutrition Supplements, Animal Naturals, Wholistic Pet Organics


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

I was told if you buy a good brand dog food you don't need supplements. You are just spending twice the money for supplements that are already in a good dog food.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Prevention plus I am not familiar with but I have heard mixed results on giving a puppy or healthy dog joint supplements like glucosamine . I like the idea of salmon oil and yogurt every day and I am trying the showstopper which I am happy to hear that Mike really likes because I was wondering if there was something else perhaps I should try. My girls both have had surgery so I do give them cosequin and smart flex which I also was thinking of trying something else but just don't know what is best.


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

onyxboy said:


> I was told if you buy a good brand dog food you don't need supplements. You are just spending twice the money for supplements that are already in a good dog food.


Forgot to add that I do give my boy Salmon oil for his coat and he does not itch at all!!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

onyxboy said:


> I was told if you buy a good brand dog food you don't need supplements. You are just spending twice the money for supplements that are already in a good dog food.


I think you are largely right. A very high quality diet should provide everything they need. Totally agree about the exception of fish/omega 3 oils.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

A good food does provide everything they need, but not in large enough quantities to make a large difference. You should still be supplementing some sort of calciums, oils, and glucosamine, at least.


----------



## Titus B. (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks so much for the replies. It seems that it will not hurt to continue with the supplements and the breeder highly recommends both so I will go with her experience for the time being.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

ZAYDA, If your dogs need a joint supplement, Joint Strong by Animal Naturals is a great product. Read about it here. Joint Strong by Animal Naturals


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

At what age should you start supplementing?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I would start supplements as soon as the pup came home.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

I know you need:

Vit C
(Should it be regular vitamin c, ascorbic acid, buffered vitamin c or ester-c? Ester-C has calcium in it, right? Is that bad for a puppy then?)

Fish Oil 
(Should it be salmon oil or cod liver oil or both?) 

Vit E


And a joint supplement? Should they get glucosamine chondroitin with msm as a puppy, or wait until they're older?

What about flax? Needed or no?

Anything else?


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

I also read somewhere something about mixing in a little unflavored gelatin. I haven't seen this mentioned much. I'm sure they don't _require_ it, but it'd probably help their coat, skin and cartilage, right? Would there be any negative effects for a puppy or an adult? It's supposed to help prevent arthritis, I think.

And something about copper too.


----------



## Andrew (Jun 16, 2010)

A bit off topic, but the Petco website coupons page has some coupons for various supplements/vitamins. Any of these recommended?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Flaxseed oil does basically the same thing as fish oil, so I don't use that. Fish oil is labeled as plain ole' fish oil or omega 3 fish oil, with no specific fish mentioned. 

I don't supplement any vitamins, I just give the oil and straight glucosamine, with no chondroiton, though I think that's a personal preference. I don't like a lot that I've heard of chondroiton, but haven't done a lot of research on it, so I just don't use it for now. I also supplement bug off garlic for fleas/ticks/mosquitos daily, and yogurt to mix it with. Yogurt is a good digestive aid for them too. 

Never heard of the gelatin thing, and I can't see what good it would be. Cottage cheese can aid calcium amounts if need be, though you want to keep calcium levels low to prevent growth spurts. I believe when they're teething is the best time to supplement cottage cheese to support their ears as they transition all around.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

I read a little more about it, and they say that a little bit of unflavored gelatin, or the joint gelatin will help cartilage grow, help prevent arthritis, give them a nice coat, and help their ears stand. It doesn't add much calcium. Sounds good to me!

I've read everywhere that you should give pups vitamin c, but I also read that if you start supplementing it too early, their bodies won't learn to make it properly. What do you think?

Has anyone tried the K9 Puppy Gold? What do you think?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Never heard of supplementing vitamin C, sorry.


----------



## WGSDlover (Mar 25, 2010)

I supplement with Missing Link. Has anyone ever used this before? It was recommended to me by a friend who shows dogs. My dogs poos have been great (it is supposed to aid with digestion), their coats are sleek and shiny and less shedding. It is also suppose to help with immune function. It is around $15-20 for a 1 lb bag, but I find that this lasts my two GSD's 3 months or so, if not more. I am a believer in this product because they also have a feline version of missing link. My 4 year old cat started loosing her hair all over on her back side and her tail, took her to the vet probably half a dozen times and we couldn't figure it out. She was tested for everything and it was all negative. She would constantly itch and bite and scratch on herself to the point where she had no hair on her bum. Since starting missing link her coat is beautiful and all the hair on her bum has grown back, and she doesn't scratch at all anymore. I have also noticed that my dogs don't scratch themselves as much anymore as well.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I have heard of a lot of people supplementing with Missing Link, though I don't really even know what it is.


----------



## WGSDlover (Mar 25, 2010)

The Missing Link
There is their website, that is the one I am currently using. they also have one that has glucosamine added for joint health as well. I just sprinkle it over their food everyday and like i said my dogs have great coats now, less shedding, and itching and good poos.


----------

